
Show HN: HiCred – Building a platform of trust between buyers and sellers - acmeyer9
https://hicred.com
======
acmeyer9
This is the first version of my vision for trying to build a better platform
for buying and selling between strangers. It would be great to get feedback on
whether or not you would use the product in it's current form. And if you
would, what other features would you want? I am eventually trying to replace
Craigslist outright but for now want to try and piggyback off of it to get
initial users. Thanks for any feedback.

------
brudgers
How does the platform verify buyers?

Does it verify sellers?

How does it handle bad actors?

Does it comply with Craigslist's notorious terms of service?

